# ISO Roast Chicken help



## cookin' noobie! (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi, I just baught my New FlavorWave oven Platinum! its awesome for every day things and keeps my husband happy... But Its come to the Weekend roast! when we baught the FlavorWave we saw the adverts god knows how many times.. and saw them cook whole chickens ect with ease. 

well, the recipe book didnt come with guides to cooking a plain whole chicken! and Ive not attempted to cook a whole chicken before ( cause im petrified of getting someone sick LMAO)  Sounds silly i know! but i needs help! ive looked everywhere for step by step instructions to cook a whole "plain" chicken (  Has Fussy husband lol ) in the FlavorWave and have got no where..

Is there Anyone about that can Help me Please!?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to DC..Make yourself at home!

Have you tried contacting the manufacturer????

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 21, 2009)

Nuwave - Flavorwave oven recipes Cookbook : Recipezaar

second recipe: Baked chicken and stuffing. 

do a google search for Flavorwave recipes .... that should help


----------



## Alix (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Cookin Noobie. Weigh your chicken first, and then rinse it out with cold water. If you want to rub it with salt inside and out you can. Then you need to put it in your pan for 20 minutes per pound at 350F degrees. I like to crank my oven to 450F for about 20 minutes then turn it down and do it like normal. For your first attempt I wouldn't do stuffing. I would maybe put a quartered onion and a quartered lemon into the cavity and just leave it at that. Good luck. Post back and let us know how it went.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 21, 2009)

I made roast chicken for the first time a few months back and I too, was concerned about doing it. 

I bought a fresh chicken and used the following poultry rub:

1 tsp each of:
black pepper
lemon pepper
cayenne pepper
chili powder
dry mustard
brown sugar

1/2 tsp garlic powder
pinch of cinnamon and salt

I used fresh rosemary and thyme and whole garlic cloves and put those around, inside and on top of the chicken. 

Before I put it in the oven, I browned it a little on the stove. I also cooked it in a dutch oven.

And I used a meat thermometer and cooked it to 170 degrees. 

It went really well and I've done it a few times since and I'm no longer worried about it. This is just what I did and it has worked for me. Good luck!

Also, after cooking a whole chicken, it is now my favorite way to cook and have chicken.


----------



## chefcyn (Jun 21, 2009)

*flavorwave--bah humbug!*

I bought one of those things and mailed it back within two days!  What a waste of time and money!  The small chicken I put in it burned on the top and was raw in the middle.  I went back to my trusty enamel roasting pan and have been much happier.

I spray it with Pam, chop up some onions, carrots and celery for the bottom, rinse and pat dry the chicken, duck, turkey, beef, pork or whatever, and season it all over with the seasonings of choice (often just Lawry's Season Salt for chicken, or salt, pepper and granulated garlic for beef, or S&P, Ground rosemary and granulated garlic for lamb)  then pop it into the 400deg oven uncovered for about 30 min, then put the cover on and turn the heat down to 350 for an hour or so, test it with my instant-read thermometer and proceed from there until it reaches the right temp.  Usually no more than an hour for a big chicken. 
I can do all my other prep while it's roasting and it always comes out perfectly browned and juicy.

Sometimes the old fashioned way is better than newfangled.

Cyn


----------



## Scotch (Jun 21, 2009)

I like to do a whole chicken the way James Peterson describes in his great cookbook _Glorious French Food._ He says that when he's feeling lazy or rushed, he just puts a whole chicken in a 450 degree Fahrenheit oven (230 C) for 50 minutes, until the skin is crispy and brown and the juices that accumulate in the cavity (inside the bird) are no longer pink, then serves it. He calls this his equivalent of a TV dinner. 

Just be sure to remove the giblets and other innards from the cavity of the bird and rinse it well before cooking it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 21, 2009)

I have no idea of what a FlavorWave oven is, or how it works.  But I do have a recipe for you, in fact, several.  Look on page three (I think) on the thread titled "*What's for Dinner Thursday June 18, 2009?" 
There are four recipes there that all require some roasting, and one that is completely cooked in the oven.  As was stated in one of the previous posts, use a meat thermometer and remove the chicken when it reads 155' F. in the thickes part of the breast (close to the leg/body joint).  Let it rest for 10 minutes before carving.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/whats-for-dinner-sunday-june-21-2009-a-58412-new-post.html*


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 21, 2009)

Here is a picture of a flavorwave.

I had to look it up as well...I had not heard of it.

I guess I am old fashioned. I do not like gadgets. I am a late adapter when it comes to technology. I hate spending money on something unless I am SURE of the product/service. 

I don't really understand how it works.


----------



## chefcyn (Jun 22, 2009)

*Jeni78*

The gadget is basically a sort of radiant heat/convection cooker.  The top has a heating element and a fan, and the food sits in the bottom on a rack to drain grease, etc, and it's all contained in a plastic see-through thingy. 

Judging from the picture in that post and the one I had--that chicken is something like a cornish game hen in size. Anything taller burns at the top before the heat reaches the bottom, even with the fan.  If you only cook for one, it's probably ok, but still not worth the over $100 price!  I'd rather use the Showtime Rotissiere, that at least works with substantial amounts of food!

Cyn


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think things like this are good for people who don't have an oven. Dorm living comes to mind. 

Although, I am a HUGE FAN of little toaster ovens. I actually don't have one now, but my roommate had one and it was wonderful. 

The showtime rotissiere looks like a fancy toaster oven.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this recipe is floating around over here somewhere, but for Cookin Noobie, here it is again:

*Perfect Roast Chicken*
A properly roasted chicken is so easy to prepare, and always SO delicious ­ brown, crispy skin and juicy, succulent meat.  And it makes the house smell SO good!  
4 to 6 servings, depending upon what you serve with it
1 free-range roasting chicken (5 to 6 pounds)
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
Sea salt & freshly ground pepper to taste
2 whole heads plump fresh garlic, unpeeled, cut in half horizontally
several sprigs of fresh rosemary
several sprigs of fresh thyme
several sprigs of fresh marjoram
several sprigs of fresh lavender greens (if you can find a plant)
1 cup cold water or white wine (to baste the chicken)
 
1.         Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.  Start by rinsing the chicken inside and out with cold running water.  Drain it well and dry inside and out with paper towels.  Make a mixture of about 
2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper and 1 tablespoon of coarse sea salt in a small bowl.  Place the bowl alongside a shallow 9 x 14-inch roasting pan.  Put the olive oil in the pan and distribute evenly.  You will also need a 3-foot length of kitchen string.
 
2.         Put the chicken into the pan and turn to coat well with the olive oil.
Season it generously, inside and out with salt and pepper.  Put about half of the herbs inside the cavity.  Truss with string.
3.         Place the chicken on its side in the pan.  Put the halved garlic heads (cut side up) and the remainder of the herbs into the pan alongside the chicken.  Place the pan on a rack in the center of the oven and roast, uncovered, for 20 minutes.  Baste the chicken with the water and roast for another 25 minutes.  Baste again ­ this time with the juices in the pan— turn the chicken to the other side, and repeat the process.  This will take a total of 90 minutes roasting time.  By this time the skin should be a deep golden color.  Test to see if the juices run clear when you pierce a thigh with the point of a knife.
 
4.         Remove the pan from the oven and transfer the chicken to a platter on which you have placed an overturned salad plate.  Place the chicken at an angle against the edge of the plate with its tail in the air.  (This retains moisture because the juices flow down through the breast meat.)  Cover the chicken loosely with foil. Let it rest for at least 10 minutes or up to 30 minutes.  The chicken will continue to cook as it rests.  Reserve the roasted garlic to serve with the chicken.
 
5.         To prepare a sauce, remove the herbs from the pan and skim as much fat as possible from the pan juices.  Place the roasting pan over medium heat and scrape up any brown bits that cling to the bottom.  Cook for 2 to 3 minutes, scraping and stirring until the liquid is almost caramelized.  Do not let it burn.  Spoon off and discard any excess fat.  Add several tablespoons cold water to deglaze (hot water would cloud the sauce), and bring to a boil.  Reduce the heat to low and simmer until thickened, about 5 minutes.
 
6.         While the sauce is cooking, carve the chicken and arrange it on a warmed serving platter along with the garlic.
 
7.         Strain the sauce through a fine-mesh sieve and pour into a sauceboat.
Serve immediately with the chicken and the halved heads of garlic.


----------



## chefcyn (Jun 22, 2009)

*Roast Garlic Chicken...mmmmmmm*

Chefjune, your recipe sounds like the "proper" version of one I used to make for my college students way back when I was a frat house chef--

I took four or five whole chickens and about three pounds of peeled garlic cloves, drizzled some olive oil in the large shallow roasting pan, poured in the garlic, topped it with the chickens (rinsed, salt and peppered inside and out),  covered it loosely with foil and roasted it at 400 until the chicken was about falling off the bone--about 45 min to an hour--the garlic was all soft and brown and simmering in the chicken fat.  Then I'd pull out the chickens and set them aside, take all the garlic and pan drippings (scraping out all the fond I could) after they'd had a little while to cool just a bit, and put it in the big food processor and pulse to puree it all.  Then comes the fresh hot italian bread to spread the garlic puree on and eat with salad--the chicken usually got eaten later!!

Deadly fatty stuff, but oh so yummy!


----------

